# Boat License



## qcangler (Mar 9, 2009)

My friend has a boat that is licensed for fishing North Carolina waters. We are planning a trip to the Hampton,Va area to fish. Questions:

A) Will we need to purchase a Virginia Boat license or will we be able to fish with the North Carolina boat license.

B) Doesn't the boat license cover everyone fishing on it? Or will each of us have to purchase a temporary fishing license

Thanks,
Bernard


----------



## fishnuttz (Jun 27, 2008)

you need a va license either a boat lic. or everybody has to have there own.


----------



## qcangler (Mar 9, 2009)

Thanks for your reply.


----------



## RoryGoggin (Jan 6, 2005)

* Non-Residents purchasing the Non-Resident SW Recreational Fishing Boat License must have a boat registered in VA. Non-residents without a boat registered in VA are not eligible to obtain the NR Boat License. MD or PRFC license holders with reciprocity privileges can fish in VA without purchasing the NR license.


----------

